

Getting Comfortable With People Who Make You Uncomfortable - ironkeith
http://laserlike.com/2009/07/26/getting-comfortable-with-people-who-make-you-uncomfortable/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
How is this different from: [http://laserlike.com/2009/07/26/getting-
comfortable-with-peo...](http://laserlike.com/2009/07/26/getting-comfortable-
with-people-who-make-you-uncomfortable/)

~~~
ironkeith
It is completely identical. Should it not be? I mean... that's the URL I
submitted...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Sory, I meant:

[http://gigaom.com/2009/07/26/getting-comfortable-with-
people...](http://gigaom.com/2009/07/26/getting-comfortable-with-people-who-
make-you-uncomfortable/)

Which was submitted in

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=724314>

My mistake - I copy/pasted the wrong thing.

~~~
ironkeith
Oh lame, I've been duped! I hadn't noticed it on HN prior.

